# Is it legal to hunt squirrel with an air rifle in southeast Michigan?



## Luciano (Sep 18, 2007)

I just bought a pellet rifle and wanna know if I can hunt small game with it in southeast Michigan. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

yes you can


----------



## Luciano (Sep 18, 2007)

Are there any good places to hunt squirrel near Redford, Michigan? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

